# Crazy Shrimp....



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OKay, I know the rule, if they can get into the filter they will... I pulled the filter appart for my weekly rinse. HOB. I note that it's really kinda clean looking. Then something moves, I scream. It's an orange shrimp. I thought one seemed "missing". I get it back into the water. Then I Look in the back and 4 more cherry shrimp are swimming around merrily. Frag its clean in there. 

I am just refitting the intake with a better net.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

You'll have to revise your friend list under your posts!! (only has 1 cherry)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Done. Do folk actually look at that list?


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I have nothing better to do.
And this way, I know where to look when I'm ready to look for stuff!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well if looking for some nice young platy, I have some. Sunburst wags in about two weeks and I got some nice rainbow platy youngsters that are almost adult size.

Now the shrimp are mating....    one of yhe young rescues was a male and he found himself a female... typical male. does some time in the slammer and once he's out, he's hooked up. It's regular Prawnography.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

As soon as I find me a nice setup (to do a planted) I'm going to be on the hunt for some little friends to fill it. If I don't find something soon I'm just going to set up my old 20 g and build it piece by piece. 
So, if when the little guys get a little bigger if you're willing to ship or meet, I'm all for it. Plants too!!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm that's a good tip, I'll have to check my filters and see if anyone is hidding out in there.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Prawnography.


that's gold, Jerry, gold.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Sunstar the best way to get the shrimps out of the filter is
go to home depo by a sponge for the furnace humidifire 
cut a pice make hole and stuck in the intacke filter it works for me
Tiberio


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

tf_fish said:


> Sunstar the best way to get the shrimps out of the filter is
> go to home depo by a sponge for the furnace humidifire
> cut a pice make hole and stuck in the intacke filter it works for me
> Tiberio


I just stiched some windowscreen around the intake. It will suffice for now.


----------

